# FS Tibor The Gulf Stream QC - $350



## Try-A-Fly (Sep 13, 2012)

Selling my Tibor Gulf Stream QC, its in great shape, very light cosmetic blems. Does have backing but unsure of strength/amount.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

nice reel!.....what size rod would go with that ?


----------



## Try-A-Fly (Sep 13, 2012)

It is and at a really good price, it is described as 11-13wt but I've run it on my 10 and 12 wt, the drag is rock solid.


----------



## Try-A-Fly (Sep 13, 2012)

Sold


----------

